# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rasprodaje u 2011

## frogica

Zna li netko? :Razz:

----------


## Lutonjica

ne znamo još ni mi
iduća je u veljači ali ne znamo točan datum

----------


## Cathy

> ne znamo još ni mi
> iduća je u veljači ali ne znamo točan datum


Kaj nije trebala biti u ožujku?

----------


## Lutonjica

ne, u veljači
tako je pisalo i na onim papirićima što se dijele kod plaćanja

----------


## Sek@

Bok!!! Dali se zna kad će biti prva rasprodaja u 2011. 
Hvala

----------


## Lutonjica

u veljači
to je sve što se zna

----------


## Sek@

OK. Hvala

----------


## AnneMary

da budem u toku!

----------


## Lutonjica

iduća rasprodaja je 19.2.  :Smile:

----------


## AnneMary

ajde javi tu i za šifre jer ću sigurno zaboravit!

----------


## Lutonjica

a ko da ja neću LOL
šifre se uvijek dijele 10 dana prije, dakle to će biti srijeda 9.2. od 12 do 15.
pa si odmah zabilježi

----------


## ivakika

evo i popis svih rasprodaja u 2011:
-19.02.2011.
-21.05.2011.
-24.09.2011.
-19.11.2011.

----------


## laumi

gdje se možemo upisati za smjene za rasprodaju 19.2.? ili to još niste stavili?

----------


## ani4

A kakva robica se prodaje na ovoj rasprodaji? Moze vec i ljetna ili samo proljetna?

----------


## puntica

> A kakva robica se prodaje na ovoj rasprodaji? Moze vec i ljetna ili samo proljetna?


evo je proljetno/lljetna rasprodaja pa može sve iz kolekcije proljeće/ljeto  :Cool:

----------


## ani4

> evo je proljetno/lljetna rasprodaja pa može sve iz kolekcije proljeće/ljeto


Ooo, odlicno!
Znaci da se polako opremamo za ljeto.

----------


## Willow

evo nakon prilično napornog zivkanja za šifru (uspjela je i dobiti  :Klap:  ) palo mi napamet jeste li ikad razmišljale o nekom nagrađivanju šiframa za prodavatelje (slično kao za volontere)?

npr. da se oni koji prodaju sve (ne znam koliko je takvih) ili najviše stvari nagrade šifrom za iduću rasprodaju
jer oni su očito donijeli ok robicu i stavili primjerene cijene...

ili neki drugi kriterij?!?

----------


## apricot

radile smo to neko vrijeme, ali onda ne znam što se dogodilo.
zaboravila sam.
a ja sam bila ta koja je zvala ljude da ih obavijesti o direktnoj šifri.
i sad se ne sjećam...

----------


## Willow

a baš bi bilo zgodno da postoji tako nešto kao dodatna motivacija prodavateljima (ja volontiram ali zbog klinaca ne stignem puno pa mi je onih 15 šifri što se podijele nedostižno)

----------


## anna24

Nadam se da se vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## anna24

Kad je ono slijedeća??? Znam da je peti mjesec, ali ne znam točan datum....

----------


## Frida

21.05.2011.

----------


## puntica

21.5.

----------


## anna24

Hvala cure...nadam se da ću još uvijek biti u jednom komadu pa da dođem...  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

Jel još uvijek 30 komada robe po šifri?

----------


## Frida

Da, to se neće mjenjati.

----------

